# Weekly Competition 2014-10



## Mike Hughey (Mar 4, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' F U' R U F' U R U'
*2. *R F U' F U' R' U R U'
*3. *R2 F' R2 U F' U' R F2
*4. *F' R2 F' U R' F2 R' U2
*5. *U' F2 U2 R' F' R' F2 U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *D' L' B2 U2 F R' D' F R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 D' L2
*2. *D' R2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F R D' U' F L R U' F2 U
*3. *D2 B' L2 D2 F' U2 F' R2 F2 U2 B L' B D2 U' R B L R B2 R'
*4. *B2 U F2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 U2 R F2 U2 F L D F2 R' U'
*5. *U2 B2 L2 R2 F D2 B' F2 R2 F2 R F L R' U L' F R2 U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw U L Rw2 Uw2 B F' L2 Rw2 R U' Fw2 D' U' B' Uw R' D2 Rw2 D' U' R' Uw B2 L' Uw R2 Fw2 Uw R2 D2 L2 Uw2 L' R2 B' L' Fw' D' Rw'
*2. *D L2 B F2 Uw2 U L Fw' R D' Uw U2 Rw U F' U L' U Rw' Fw2 D Rw2 U2 B2 Fw' F' U' L' D' L R2 Uw B2 F2 Rw2 B2 D L Rw R2
*3. *D Uw' B2 Uw L Uw' U2 B2 L F Rw R2 B Fw2 U Fw Rw' D2 Uw' R2 Uw' U2 L R2 Fw2 Rw' R' U B' F2 Uw' U2 L Fw Rw R2 B2 Rw2 U R'
*4. *F2 L B Fw2 F2 Rw U L' Uw2 F' U2 L2 R' D Fw D L B R B2 D Uw2 R2 D' Uw2 Fw' U' L2 R' Fw F' D' U R2 Fw2 R D Uw U2 F2
*5. *Fw2 U B D' U' B' F R B Fw' L R2 Fw2 L2 B' Uw2 R2 B2 F R' D F R' Uw Rw2 R B R2 F' Uw' Fw Rw' R' F Rw Uw Fw Rw' U2 F2

*5x5x5*
*1. *B' R Bw2 Dw Uw2 R Bw D' B' Fw2 Lw' Rw D Lw' Rw' U F' Uw2 U Bw Fw Dw' R2 Uw2 Fw' F2 D Uw2 B' U2 Bw Fw' R' D Dw2 Uw2 Bw2 R2 D Dw2 R F2 L2 Rw2 R' Bw' U Bw F2 Rw' Uw U' Fw' Uw2 B' D' B2 Uw R' D'
*2. *Uw2 U' Fw Lw2 D' Dw U' Lw F' D' Dw2 Bw' D2 Dw Lw2 Rw R' F2 U Fw Lw' Bw Uw' B Rw D2 Uw Bw' Lw' D' F Uw2 L2 U F2 L' D2 Dw U2 Rw Fw Lw2 B2 D2 Dw2 Rw2 Fw' R' U' Bw Fw R' U2 F2 D Rw' Fw Uw' Lw' D'
*3. *Uw' U' R' U Bw2 L2 R F2 D2 R2 Uw2 R Fw Uw' L' R' B F2 U' Lw R2 B' Uw2 Lw Bw F' Lw Bw Lw Fw2 Dw2 Fw2 L2 R2 B Dw L Bw' D Lw U' Lw Rw' Dw' Lw' D Dw Uw2 Lw' Dw2 Uw2 Fw2 L R' Bw' U' Fw' Lw2 Rw Bw
*4. *R' F R' Uw' Lw F' Dw2 Uw Fw F2 Dw' Bw R' U' B2 U L' Uw2 U' Fw2 Dw2 Bw F2 D' L2 Lw' Rw' F2 D2 Lw D' L B Bw2 U' R' Bw' Fw2 D Lw2 Rw R B L2 Lw2 Rw2 Bw' Lw' D' Lw2 Dw' U Rw2 B' Dw' Bw Rw' Uw F' Dw'
*5. *Fw F2 Dw B' Bw2 D2 Rw Bw L' Lw2 D' U' L R D2 Dw' F2 Rw2 R' Uw L B2 Uw' U B2 D2 L' Lw2 Fw2 Lw' Rw R2 Dw Bw Lw2 B2 Bw' D2 Dw2 Uw' U Bw' L2 Rw Bw F D' B2 F U2 B Lw2 R' U2 Lw F2 Uw2 R Fw F

*6x6x6*
*1. *D' 3F D 2D 3U' 2U U 2B2 2F2 F 2D U' B 3R' 2B R B' 2B' 3F 2F L' 3F F 3U 3F2 2F 3U2 2B2 3F' D U2 2B2 3F2 D 2D' F2 3U' 3F' 3R2 2D' 2U' 2R2 F' 2D' 3U' R F' 2D' L2 F' 2U2 B' D2 2D U' 2B' 3F2 2F2 2U2 2R R 2F2 2D2 2R 3F' 3U2 L' F2 2D2 U'
*2. *3F2 F L 2L 3R R2 3U 2U U2 3R R2 B2 2L' 2D 2F2 F2 U' 3R2 U2 2B 2F' 3R2 R' 2F' 2U' R' F' L F2 D' 3R' D' B 2D 2R2 D 3U 2U2 2L' 2R 2D' 3U L' 3F2 2F' F 3R 3U2 2R' R F D2 3U2 L2 2B' 2D2 2F' U2 3F2 D2 2D2 3U2 2U 2B' 2L R' 2F' 2L 3R2 U2
*3. *3F 2F2 2D2 2R2 2U 3R' 3F' 2U2 2B R 3U2 B' 2B F 2D 2F' 3U2 3F 2F' D' 2D' 3U2 2U2 L2 3R' B2 2L' 3F2 3R 2B 2F 2R' U' 2F' U' 2L 2U' U2 L2 2R 3U2 3R' 2F' 3U2 B' 2U' 3F2 2D' 2U2 L' 3R2 2D2 2U' L' 3U2 2L2 2D2 R2 U' 2R2 R D2 3F 2L' 2R2 R' 2U 2F L 2L
*4. *D' 2U' L F' 2U' L' 2L' 3R2 2R' 3F2 2U2 U' L' 2L 2U 3F F 3U L U 2B2 R U' 2L2 2D' R2 2F U' 2B 2R' R 3F2 2U 2L 3R2 R 2U2 3F' 3U' F' 3R2 2F' R 2F2 U' F 3R 2B 2F2 2R U2 R2 2B 2L R U2 L' F2 R 2D2 2R' 3U2 B2 3F2 2U' F2 L 2U R' B'
*5. *2L' 3R B2 L D2 F' L2 B2 3F F' 2D2 2B 2F2 2D2 L2 R' 2U 2B 2F2 2U' B2 3F2 F2 2L' 2D2 2U' U' B2 2B2 F' 3U2 2U2 2F' U2 2B2 2U 3R' 2B2 3F' 2L2 F' 2L' D F D2 L 2R F2 D2 L2 3R2 2R' 3F2 F 3U' 2U 3R2 2R R2 U' B2 D2 3U 2R2 D2 3U L' 2L U 2L

*7x7x7*
*1. *F 2L 3F 3U' 2F 2L 2B2 2R' R2 2F' L2 3L2 U L R2 3F F2 L 3D L2 3B2 2L 3B 3U' 3B2 2F2 L2 2L2 3L2 3R2 2R2 R2 2B2 D 3B2 2L' 3L 2R 2U' 3B' D 3L2 B 3B' 3F2 2F2 3R 2D2 2B 3B2 3F' 3D2 R2 B' 3F U 3L' F' 3D2 B 3F 2F2 2L' 3L' 2F2 2D' L' R' 2U' 3F 2F2 R 2D' L' 2F L 3L2 3U' 3F2 2R' 3B' F 3R' 2F' 2R2 2F F 3L' D2 L' 3B 3D 2B2 R' 3U U2 L2 3R2 3B2 2D
*2. *D' 3R D 3L R' 3D2 2R 3D' 3B' L' U B 3B' 3F2 2D U' L2 2D' 2B 3F' F L2 2L2 3L2 2R R 3F 2D' L2 2F2 3D2 R2 2D 3U2 R2 U2 2L D' 2R2 2B D 3B2 2F' F D 2D2 3U F' 3R' 2U' U2 3R2 2R U2 3F 2L2 2B' 2D2 U' 2L2 3L B2 3L2 2D' 2B2 3R2 B 2B2 3F2 3L 3U2 R 2B2 3D L 2L2 B2 3R 2F2 L R' 3D 3R' 2R' 3D2 U 3R' 2R' 2B2 2D2 2R 3B 3F' 2D 3D' U B2 L F2 L2
*3. *3F2 F' D' F 2D' 2B 2L 2D 2R U 2L' 2R' B2 2U F2 D 2F 3R F' 2R' 2D B2 3D' 3U2 B2 D2 3F' 3D F 2R2 3B' 3F2 2F2 2D 3U 2L 3F2 L2 R' 3F 2R2 B' L' B2 L 3D' 3B2 2F2 2R2 D L2 3R' B 2F2 2R2 3U 3B2 U' 2R' 2F' 3L2 2B2 2F 2L' D2 2F2 3L' 2U2 3F' 3R 2R 3D2 R2 2F2 2U2 2R' 2D2 2U L 2B' 3L U2 3F 3D' 2B' 2F F' 2D 3U' L' 2L2 2R B2 2B 3B' R2 3F 3R2 2B' U
*4. *R2 3B' 3R2 3D' 3L 2F 2D2 B2 3R' 3D' 2L 3F2 2U2 3B 3R D2 3B' 2F' 3U2 2F R2 B 2B' 3B2 2F F2 3U2 3F' R2 B2 3L' 3R 2R2 F' R2 3D2 3U 2B' 3B2 3F2 L2 3L 2U2 F' 3L R' B2 2B 2F L' F' 3L' F2 D' 3R2 2D2 L2 F 2L D2 3D 2U' 3B' 2F2 L' 2B2 L' B' 3F D2 2B F' 2L2 2B2 U F' 2R' 2F2 2L 3L' 2R' 3F F' 2L 3R' B 3U2 L 3R2 F2 L' 2L2 2D2 B' 3D 2L' 3R 3F' 3D U2
*5. *L 3U' B 2L2 3D' 3U2 2B' R 3D2 2U' 3L2 3F2 D2 U 2R2 2F R2 3D' 2U' 3R' 2B2 3B 3F2 D2 2B' 2L 3R 3U 2R R2 2D' 3U2 2B2 3B 2L 3R 3B2 2D2 2F' U' B' 2F 3L' 2B2 3U 3L2 3F2 L 2B2 3F2 U 3B 3F2 3L 3B2 2R' F2 2L 3L2 B' 3F2 3D 3F D2 3B2 D' 2L2 3D2 F 3R 2B 3R' 2R D' U2 R' 2B' 3D 2L2 F2 3U2 2B' 2F F 3D' U' 3B 2D2 B 2B2 R' B2 2F L2 3R2 2R' D2 L2 F2 3L

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U R' F2 R' U R2 U' F2
*2. *U' F U R2 F' R' F' R F'
*3. *R' U2 F R2 F' U F2 R' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L U D' F L' F' L U F' U2 F2 B2 U2 R' D2 F2 R F2 R'
*2. *F2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 U R' B' L D U R U' F' U2 L'
*3. *R2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 U' B L2 B2 R' U2 L B2 U' L' R'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 B2 Fw' L2 B' L2 Rw2 D' Rw R2 D2 L2 B D2 Fw F' Rw2 B2 Uw U Rw Uw F2 R2 F' Uw U F2 Uw L Rw Uw2 F2 L2 Uw' L Rw D' Uw F'
*2. *L' Rw R' F' Rw' R' F L2 Uw L' Rw' F2 R' B Fw' F' L' Fw' R Fw2 D U L' Rw' D' U Rw B' R2 D U' R B' F2 D' Uw2 Rw2 R2 Uw' U'
*3. *Rw2 R D2 Uw R' D U2 Fw' F Uw F2 L2 Rw2 D Uw2 U' Rw R2 U2 F Rw' U' L Rw' F2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 B' Fw2 Rw R Uw2 Rw2 R2 Uw Fw2 Uw2 F2 R2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw Rw U L' R' F2 U2 Rw2 Bw U Lw' Rw2 D2 B' Uw' R Fw' D' Dw2 Bw Dw2 Uw U Rw Bw L2 Rw2 Uw' Bw' U2 Fw D2 Dw2 Uw L2 Dw' L2 Dw' Uw U' F' U R Bw2 D2 L2 B R2 Dw F2 Uw' Bw2 Rw R' B2 Rw' R2 F2 D' Fw'
*2. *L2 D2 Dw' U2 Rw' B Dw' Uw' Fw D' Dw2 L2 F Dw Uw' L2 Bw R' Fw' U L' D' Lw' Rw D Dw' Uw B2 Lw' R U' L R2 U' Fw2 Lw Fw R2 D' Dw B' Rw F' Lw' F Rw2 R2 Bw Lw' R F' D2 Dw' F' D Lw Rw D2 Dw2 Bw2
*3. *D2 Rw' U R2 Bw' Rw' F Dw L2 Bw Dw' Lw' R Dw Fw Lw' R2 D' B2 F Rw2 B' Fw2 U2 Lw' Rw D2 Dw' Bw2 F2 D' B' L Dw B Fw' F' U' F2 Lw2 Dw2 F2 D' Uw L' Lw' R B R2 Bw Rw2 Uw2 U' Rw2 D' Lw B2 Bw R D

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B2 2D2 3R' 2R' 3F' 3U2 F 2U' 3F' 2F2 2U2 B U B2 2L' 2R 3F' L2 3U2 F2 R' D2 3R' F2 D' 3U 2U' 3R' D2 R' 2D2 3U2 L' 2L2 R2 3F D U2 B2 3R 2D 3R' F' L 3R2 2F 3U 2L2 3R B D2 3U 2U2 3F D' 2U2 3F2 D B2 L2 2F' L' R' 2D 2L F U2 2F' F' L2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 3B' 2F2 3R' 2R2 2D' 2L2 2R2 F' L2 2R2 R' 3B' 3F' 3U2 2F L2 3R R2 3D 3B' 3R' 2U' 3R 3U 2L2 2B2 3F 2F2 U' B 2U' L2 B 3B' D2 3F2 L 2B2 2F F L2 F U' 2B2 R2 3F 3D2 2U F 2U' 3B2 3F2 F2 2D 3D2 2F2 2D 3B' 3F 3U' 2B 3R2 F' D U F D B' 3B2 F D' B2 L' D2 3D2 B2 F2 3L 2R 3D2 B 3B' 3L B 3F 2R 2B 2F2 L U2 B 3R R2 F 2L2 B 3U2 B' 3R'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L F2 R' B' D2 L' D' B' R' D B U2 R2 L2 F' U2 F' L2 B' R2 F'
*2. *R2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D R2 D F2 R' D' B2 L' B F2 U L' D2 R'
*3. *F2 L' R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L' U2 F2 R' B' D2 R2 D B2 R F' D' U2 B
*4. *F2 U2 L U2 L R2 D2 L2 B2 R' D2 B' D' F' D L D2 F2 D2 R2
*5. *L D2 R U2 L U2 L' U2 R' F2 R U' B2 R F' U B' L2 D' F
*6. *F2 U F2 U2 R2 D' R2 F2 U F2 R2 F R D' U2 F D F2 D2 B2
*7. *R B2 D2 B2 R F' D2 B' U L' U2 F2 U2 R' U2 R D2 F2 R2 U2
*8. *U L' U2 B' D' L' U2 L' D R2 F2 L2 F L2 F' U2 D2 L2 U2 R2
*9. *B' L2 F U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B U2 F2 L B' D R U L D2 L2 B
*10. *B D B U D2 R D' R B' D F B' U2 B' L2 B' U2 B' D2 L2 D2
*11. *B2 D' F2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 F' R' B' D' U2 B F' D2 L' F' R
*12. *F' R' D2 F2 D' R F2 U' L U L2 F2 U' L2 U L2 B2 R2 L2 U
*13. *F2 R2 U B2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 U L' F' U' L2 R F2 R D' R2
*14. *F2 D B2 D' R2 U' L2 R2 U2 L2 U' R D B' F2 D F L B' R' B
*15. *R2 B2 D' B2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 D F' D L R' U2 L F' D2 B' F' R'
*16. *U2 F' B R' U2 R' D2 B R U B2 U' F2 U2 D B2 L2 U L2 D2
*17. *B L2 F R2 B' L2 B2 D2 U2 R2 U2 R' F' R D' U L' R2 U2 B' R'
*18. *F2 L D2 U2 R' F2 L2 F2 L U B2 F' R D U F L2 B U R2
*19. *L2 B2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U' B2 U2 L B2 F' U L F2 R' D2 B2 R
*20. *U F2 L2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' U2 F2 U B D F' D2 L' F2 L2 U' F' R2
*21. *F' R L2 F L' D' R2 L U' D2 L2 B2 R2 B U2 R2 D2 B U2 F'
*22. *F2 L2 U2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 R2 F2 D L R2 F R' B' L B' D F2
*23. *B L2 B U2 B' L2 B2 R2 B D' F2 D' F' R' U2 B' U' L F'
*24. *U2 L2 D2 F' U2 F L2 F' U2 B' F2 D L2 R' U2 F' R2 B' U' L' D'
*25. *U2 F2 U D F R U2 D2 R U B2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 D F2 D' L2
*26. *B2 D B2 D' R2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 U F L U' B' U2 B' D' B' R' B'
*27. *B' F' R2 B D2 F R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D' L' R F' L' B' D B2 L R
*28. *L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F D2 U2 B D2 R' D' F' L2 B' D R B R2 U2
*29. *F' U2 B' L2 B L2 D2 L2 B' D2 F R D R2 D' F2 D' F R' F2
*30. *L2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 U' R2 B2 U2 R D L' D2 B R' D' F' D' B'
*31. *F2 L2 U B2 U L2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 F U2 B' D2 U F L' B R'
*32. *B2 R' F2 D2 F2 L B2 U2 R B2 D2 B R2 D' L' B' U2 R' D2 R' D'
*33. *F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 F2 L B2 L2 B2 R' D B' U2 L' U B D L2 F U'
*34. *F2 D' U' F2 L2 U' L2 U B2 L2 R D' B' U F' L' U' F' U R
*35. *F2 U2 R' F2 D2 L U2 R' D2 F2 L D' U F R F2 L D'
*36. *F' L2 F' D2 U2 B L2 F' L2 F L' R D L F R F R2 D
*37. *R2 U B U2 L D B2 D2 F U R2 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 D R2 D'
*38. *L D2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R' B2 F2 R' B' F' U L R U' F D U2 F'
*39. *B' U2 B R2 D2 U2 R2 F U2 F' R D2 F U B L F' L2 U' L
*40. *D2 B2 U' L2 F2 U L2 U' R2 F2 D2 R' D L' D' L R U2 F R U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 U R2 D' R2 U2 L' D2 R D' F2 L' D2 B U2 F
*2. *R B2 L B2 R' U2 R2 D2 B2 L B2 U' L' R D' U F L' D' U F'
*3. *B2 F2 D B2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 D' L' U2 F R2 D' R D' B' L' F D'
*4. *L U2 D' L B2 L2 D2 R2 B R B2 D2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 U2 F2 U F2
*5. *U' R2 B2 D F2 D R2 U2 R2 U' R U B L2 R' U B2 U L R U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D' L' F R' B R F2 B' R2 D R2 F2 U' R2 U L2 D' B2 D2
*2. *D2 F' U2 R2 F' U2 B' F2 U2 F2 R U' B D2 U2 L2 D' B R' B2 U
*3. *F2 R2 U R2 U B2 U L2 D' B2 U L F' R2 B' U F' R2 F U2 B'
*4. *F2 R B' R L' F' D' L2 B' U L2 U2 R2 U2 D L2 F2 U D
*5. *R D2 R' U2 F2 D2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L' B L' R' U' F' L2 D B2 F U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B' L2 F' D2 F D2 L2 D2 L2 B' F' L B' D2 R F D F D2 F R2
*2. *U2 B D2 F' R2 D2 R2 B' L2 F R2 U' L B2 F D' L' R2 F' R' F'
*3. *B' D2 L2 D2 B' U2 B' R2 U2 B' U2 L' B D U' B' R' U2 F2 D'
*4. *R F U2 R' F' U F2 R2 B L2 U D2 L2 B2 D' R2 U B2 L2
*5. *L' F' B' D2 R2 D R' L2 B' L' B2 D L2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 D R' U2 D2 B R B' R' L2 U F2 B2 U D B2 U R2 D'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 R2 U F' U2 F' R F
*3. *B U' D2 F2 U' F U L2 D B2 D2 B2 D2 L U2 F2 L D2 B2 L
*4. *D' U' Fw' Uw2 L2 Fw2 R' F2 Uw' U2 Rw' Uw F' R' D Fw' U Rw2 Fw2 F2 L' Rw' R' U' F' D Fw' R' Uw L2 R2 B2 D' Fw2 D2 L U L Uw' Fw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F U R' F U F U' R U2
*3. *F2 R2 B' U2 R2 F' U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' B' U2 L2 R' D L F' L' U'
*4. *R' Uw' B' Fw2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 B' Uw' B2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 D2 Uw Fw2 F L2 D' Rw' U F' Uw B D2 F2 L2 Uw' U2 R2 B' U2 L' B D2 F D2 Fw Uw2 F'
*5. *F Lw2 F2 L' D Uw2 Lw' Rw2 R2 Dw B D2 Lw2 Fw Dw Lw' Rw2 Fw2 Uw' B' R Bw2 L2 Lw F D' Dw B' L' B2 U Fw F' Lw' R' U' Bw' Rw' Bw Uw' U' B' L B Uw' Bw' D2 Dw U2 L' Lw' R' D2 L2 Fw2 Uw L' B Fw' Rw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=6,d=4 / dUdU u=6,d=2 / ddUU u=3,d=-5 / UdUd u=-2,d=-3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=6 / dUUU
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=4 / dUdU u=0,d=-4 / ddUU u=4,d=3 / UdUd u=-1,d=-3 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=3 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=1,d=0 / dUdU u=-3,d=1 / ddUU u=-2,d=-1 / UdUd u=-1,d=-5 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-5 / Uddd
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=-1 / dUdU u=-4,d=-4 / ddUU u=-1,d=2 / UdUd u=3,d=-5 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=5 / UUdU
*5. *UUdd u=3,d=-5 / dUdU u=4,d=-5 / ddUU u=2,d=-3 / UdUd u=2,d=-3 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-4 / dUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U' R U R' B U' B r b'
*2. *U' R U B' R U L' B' L' r b u'
*3. *U L' B' L' R L' U' R' l r' u'
*4. *U' R' B U' R' L B' r' b'
*5. *B R L U' R L R' l r' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5, 0) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 1) / (6, -3) / (-4, -5) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0)
*2. *(-5, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (-3, -2) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 3) / (-4, 0)
*3. *(1, 0) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 5) / (1, -2) / (2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 0) /
*4. *(0, 2) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (1, -5) / (-1, 0) / (0, 3) / (-5, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0)
*5. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U' L' D' U L U L U' D'
*2. *R U L' U' R U D L'
*3. *D U R D' U' D' R U'
*4. *R U L' D' R' U R L' D'
*5. *R' L' R' U R' L' U' D


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 4, 2014)

*2x2:* 4.81, (3.33), 4.33, 8.73, (8.85+), = *5.96*
*3x3:* (17.62), 17.55, 14.53, (14.42), 16.51 = *16.20*
*OH:* 41.02, 32.65, (41.81), 39.78, (29.98) = *37.82*. Last solve should of been faster but the timer didn't stop.
*Pyraminx*: 11.17, (7.90), 10.66, 10.12, (12.70) = *10.65*
*Megaminx*: 4:39.83, (4:56.36), 3:58.21, 4:44.22, (3:44.56) = *4:27.42*
*3BLD*: 6:55.99, DNF, 4:44.79 = *4:44.79*


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Mar 4, 2014)

*2x2 : *5.57, (3.58), 5.47, 5.01, (7.24) = *5.35*
*3x3 : *12.93, 14.02, (17.53), (9.76), 14.34 = *13.76*
*4x4 : *(56.05), (1:00.16), 56.54, 58.13, 58.14 = *57.60*
*5x5 : *1:50.89, 1:48.81, 1:48.15, (2:02.73), (1:38.67) = *1:49.28*
*6x6 : *3:00.40, (2:56.87), 3:07.92, (3:16.32), 3:00.34 = *3:02.89*
*7x7 : *(4:20.76), 4:30.27, (4:48.53), 4:30.08, 4:23.05 = *4:27.80*
*2x2 BLD : *48.71, 47.49, 51.27 = *47.49*
*3x3 BLD : *2:18.97, DNF, DNF = *2:18.97*
*4x4 BLD : *13:47
*OH : *(54.83), 46.04, (30.73), 50.51, 46.24 = *47.60*
*MTS : *51.82, 48.19, (1:00.27), 51.32, (45.42) = *50.44*
*2-4 relay : 1:22.70*
*2-5 relay : 3:30.92*
*Clock : *(13.25), 13.44, 16.93, (17.61), 17.60 = *15.99*
*Megaminx : *(1:44.88), 1:40.24, 1:35.97, (1:34.69), 1:43.16 = *1:39.79*
*Pyraminx : *(2.92), 5.35, 6.14, 5.62, (6.58) = *5.70*
*Square-1 : *(44.67), 42.71, (37.86), 39.52, 40.71 = *40.98*
*Skewb : *11.97, 12.44, 12.35, (16.29), (9.98) = *12.25*


----------



## SirWaffle (Mar 4, 2014)

*2x2:* (3.37), 4.52, 3.69, (6.11), 5.85 =* 4.69*
*3x3:* (9.78), (14.10), 12.90, 12.86, 12.46 = *12.74*
*Pyraminx:* 6.29, (7.96), (4.14), 4.68, 5.84 =* 5.60*
*Skewb:* (21.51), 17.89, 21.35, 16.01, (14.60) = *18.42* I messed up so badly xD


----------



## kcl (Mar 4, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-3-4
avg of 5: 2.32
2x2
1. (1.59) 
2. 1.65 
3. 2.41 
4. 2.91 
5. (3.93)

3x3
Generated By csTimer on 2014-3-4
avg of 5: 9.91

Time List:
1. 9.43 
2. (8.30) 
3. (11.87) 
4. 10.93 
5. 9.35


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 5, 2014)

2x2: 4.19, 3.00, 8.61, 4.17, 6.37 = 4.91
3x3: 14.75, 12.77, 12.93, 14.50, 19.62 = 14.06
4x4: 55.21, 56.05, 47.06, 56.35, 56.03 = 55.7
OH: 25.84, 21.27, 28.09, 24.93, 28.76 = 26.29
2-4: 1:22.33
megaminx: 1:32.80, 1:17.61, 1:21.81, 1:13.52, 1:26.80 = 1:22.07

procrastinating


----------



## Roman (Mar 5, 2014)

6x6 BLD 14:00.73



Spoiler: video








slow


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 6, 2014)

@Roman, nice..

*2x2x2*: 7.18 (4.94) 9.02 (10.53) 7.78 = *7.99*
*3x3x3*: (18.86) (23.67) 19.98 19.96 21.54 = *20.49* //MoYu LiYing was sweet to me
*4x4x4*: (2:15.07) 2:01.53 (1:57.68) 2:13.10 2:05.60 = *2:06.74*


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 6, 2014)

*2x2*: 3.21 2.79 6.28 4.17 6.05 4.47
*3x3*: 13.93 11.43 14.29 12.32 13.82


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 8, 2014)

*2x2:*7.48, 7.86, 12.47, 12.91, 8.11
*3x3:*25.19, 28.10, 17.62, 19.26, 22.32
*4x4:*1:34.79, 1:30.32, 1:20.22, 1:30.06, 1:23.78
*5x5:*2:45.74, 2:34.68, 2:28.55, 2:44.13, 2:25.47
*6x6:*Exploded
*7x7:*Tomorrow
*2x2-4x4 Relay:*2:06.24
*2x2-5x5 Relay:*5:21.56 (TERRIBLE 5x5)


----------



## Dene (Mar 8, 2014)

*3x3:* 14.48, 14.71, (13.08), (15.48), 13.65 = 14.28
*4x4:* 55.49, (DNF), (50.24), 59.88, 57.62 = 57.66
*5x5:* 1:38.00, (1:25.09), (1:45.51), 1:41.01, 1:31.03 = 1:36.68
*6x6:* 3:15.28, 3:00.31, 3:00.98, (3:51.79), (2:41.08) = 3:05.52
*7x7:* (5:09.57), 4:45.09, 4:26.79, 4:33.16, (4:13.06) = 4:35.01
*OH:* 31.19, (29.16), (33.14), 30.55, 30.10 = 30.61
*Megaminx:* 2:06.29, (1:53.09), (2:27.76), 2:13.57, 2:06.76 = 2:08.87


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 8, 2014)

2x2: 3.73, 3.01, 4.97, 3.75, 3.88 = 3.79
3x3: 12.78, 19.25, 14.07, 12.94, 12.54 = 13.26
4x4: 53.88, 55.72, 59.24, 55.08, 51.26 = 54.89
5x5: 1:46.72, 1:37.00, 1:45.33, 1:48.82, 2:04.27 = 1:46.96
6x6: 3:25.12, 3:20.67, 3:08.65, 3:18.69, 3:37.27 = 3:21.49
7x7: 5:19.32, 5:35.60, 4:48.51, 5:24.67, 5:11.72 = 5:18.57
OH: 23.31, 27.86, 27.37, 27.30, 21.24 = 25.99
pyraminx: 9.36, 14.32, 11.01, 12.30, 12.39 = 11.90 
Megaminx: 2:12.20, 2:20.42, 2:05.94, 2:25.02, DNF = 2:19.21
square-1: 37.73, 57.56, 33.75, 55.77, 40.06 = 44.52
clock: 19.80, 13.78, 18.21, 11.84, 13.15 = 15.05
MTS: 1:40.25, 1:35.61, 1:13.51, 1:32.87, 1:21.54 = 1:30.01 
skewb: 13.96, 18.60, 25.10, 22.50, 23.70 = 21.60
2x2-4x4 relay: 1:09.63
2x2-5x5 relay: 2:54.67
2BLD: 29.29, 27.17, 31.71
3BLD: DNF, 2:42.58, DNF 
4BLD: DNF,DNF, 7:23.34
5BLD: DNF


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 8, 2014)

*3x3 Fewest Moves: 30*



Spoiler



Scramble: F2 D R' U2 D2 B R B' R' L2 U F2 B2 U D B2 U R2 D'
Solution: Twizzle linkD F' U L' D2 B2 D' B' D' R D2 R2 D2 R D R' D R D' R' L B' L' B D B D' B' R' B 
 *(30)*

R' B premoves

D F' U L' (4) 2x2x2 block/pseudo block
D2 B2 D' B' (4/8) 2x2x3 block/pseudo block
D' R D2 R2 (4/12) add 2x2x1 square/pseudo square
D2 R D R' D R D' R' (8/20) F2L #4
L B' L' B D B D' B' (8/28) OLL
R' B (2/30) undo premove

I just learnt how premoves work from the Fewest Moves Techniques page, which I went to after watching some of Daniel's cubing world FMC video. And now I've already made use of premoves with this solution.  Ties my PB, and only took about 20 minutes to find!  Obviously it was pretty lucky, but I'm still happy with it.


----------



## cc9tough (Mar 9, 2014)

2x2: 4.47, 3.67, 3.60, (3.43), (6.75) Avg. = 3.91
3x3: 16.08, 15.86, 15.30, (13.62), (17.81) Avg. = 15.75
4x4: 1:02.15, (57.22), 1:01.68, 1:05.90, (1:19.49) Avg. = 1:03.24
5x5: 2:04.82, (2:14.20), (1:57.55), 2:01.46, 2:11.65 Avg. = 2:05.98
6x6: 4:14.65, 4:12.08, 4:15.44, (4:27.95), (4:11.29) Avg. = 4:14.06
7x7: (6:28.33), 6:11.52, (6:07.05), 6:13.81, 6:11.59 Avg. = 6:12.31
2x2 BLD: DNF, (45.96), DNF = 45.96
3x3 BLD: (2:46.67), 3:51, DNF = 2:46.67
4x4 BLD: DNF, DNF, (16:59) = 16:59
5x5 BLD: 
Multi BLD: 3/3 (14:43)
3x3 OH: (24.25), 28.53, 27.96, (32.43), 28.50 Avg. = 28.33
3x3 with Feet: 1:21.56, 1:24.59, 1:33.94, (1:37.69), (1:11.97) Avg. = 1:26.70
3x3 Match the Scramble: (1:46.00), 1:12.69, (1:05.73), 1:13.06, 1:22.09 Avg. = 1:15.95
FMC: 36
2-3-4 Relay: 1:42.34
2-3-4-5 Relay: 3:45.58
Clock: 18.11, (15.07), (23.45), 19.77, 19.81 Avg. = 19.23
Megaminx: (1:27.92), 1:27.94, 1:28.30, 1:29.49, (1:32.59) Avg. = 1:28.58
Pyraminx: 6.16, 5.55, (5.53), 6.18, (7.87) Avg. = 5.96
Square-1: 34.73, (56.11), (26.28), 39.06, 44.53 Avg. = 39.44
Skewb: (12.55), 15.61, 19.62, (26.10), 17.60 Avg. = 17.61


----------



## mande (Mar 9, 2014)

3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
MultiBLD: 7/9 in 36:53.71[25:28.03] = 5 points

One cube off by 2 flipped edges, another by a 3 corner cycle. Both were wrongly memoed


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 9, 2014)

*3x3:* 10.06, 9.49, 11.87, (8.72), (14.57) = *10.47*
*2x2:* 5.41, (2.20), (5.65), 5.20+, 2.68 = *4.43* lol
*2BLD:* 28.93, 14.03, DNF(18.78) = *14.03*
*3BLD:* DNF(47.19), DNF(47.04), 51.45 = *51.45*
*OH:* 21.03, DNF, 22.64, 23.51, (20.05) = *22.39*
*2-4relay: 1:12.80*
*4x4:* (44.10), 49.55, 48.97, (58.11), 47.72 = *48.75*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 10, 2014)

Roman said:


> 6x6 BLD 14:00.73



Very good Roman! 
I was happy with my 32+ (still am )


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 11, 2014)

Results: congrats Lucas, Iggy and mycube

*2x2x2*(41)

 2.05 stevecho816
 2.32 kclejeune
 2.39 Lucas Wesche
 2.64 natezach728
 3.04 Iggy
 3.13 Lapinsavant
 3.23 riley
 3.26 antoineccantin
 3.34 Cubesub1
 3.62 TheDubDubJr
 3.74 yuxuibbs
 3.74 Natecuber
 3.79 bryson azzopard
 3.91 cc9tough
 4.19 mycube
 4.22 SweetSolver
 4.42 dinostef
 4.43 Tao Yu
 4.45 Thekubare
 4.48 Bindedsa
 4.51 bh13
 4.56 qaz
 4.57 jaysammey777
 4.63 thatkid
 4.69 SirWaffle
 4.88 lapas11
 4.91 JianhanC
 5.35 bacyril
 5.41 CyanSandwich
 5.69 Michael Giang
 5.83 Skullush
 5.91 giorgi
 5.96 notfeliks
 6.33 Schmidt
 6.37 blairubik
 6.54 LostGent
 7.99 MarcelP
 9.48 IRNjuggle28
 9.71 Mike Hughey
 10.03 ickathu
 15.49 Mikel
*3x3x3 *(44)

 9.16 stevecho816
 9.22 Lucas Wesche
 9.80 Lapinsavant
 10.09 kclejeune
 10.17 antoineccantin
 10.29 riley
 10.47 Tao Yu
 10.85 DanpHan
 11.01 dinostef
 11.67 Iggy
 12.15 yuxuibbs
 12.20 Cubesub1
 12.74 SirWaffle
 12.83 mycube
 13.26 bryson azzopard
 13.36 Bindedsa
 13.52 Natecuber
 13.66 giorgi
 13.76 bacyril
 13.78 bh13
 13.90 Skullush
 14.06 JianhanC
 14.11 TheDubDubJr
 14.28 Dene
 14.38 Thekubare
 14.50 blairubik
 14.75 jaysammey777
 15.39 qaz
 15.75 cc9tough
 16.20 notfeliks
 17.05 MrDemir
 18.14 thatkid
 18.47 CyanSandwich
 20.49 MarcelP
 20.58 ickathu
 21.60 LostGent
 21.65 Michael Giang
 22.10 Schmidt
 22.19 Mike Hughey
 22.26 IRNjuggle28
 24.54 lapas11
 31.69 ComputerGuy365
 34.80 Mikel
 35.89 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(29)

 34.42 stevecho816
 37.15 Lapinsavant
 39.01 Lucas Wesche
 41.73 antoineccantin
 48.75 Tao Yu
 49.11 TheDubDubJr
 50.57 Iggy
 50.88 Natecuber
 51.27 qaz
 54.89 bryson azzopard
 55.76 JianhanC
 56.17 mycube
 57.60 bacyril
 57.66 Dene
 59.80 dinostef
 1:01.35 yuxuibbs
 1:03.24 cc9tough
 1:03.37 jaysammey777
 1:04.62 Thekubare
 1:05.88 bh13
 1:06.09 thatkid
 1:12.76 giorgi
 1:28.05 IRNjuggle28
 1:48.35 Schmidt
 1:54.65 CyanSandwich
 1:57.78 LostGent
 2:06.74 MarcelP
 2:16.22 MatsBergsten
 3:28.65 Mikel
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:16.73 Lucas Wesche
 1:31.65 mycube
 1:36.53 TheDubDubJr
 1:36.68 Dene
 1:46.96 bryson azzopard
 1:49.28 bacyril
 1:53.94 Skullush
 1:56.75 qaz
 2:03.80 Iggy
 2:05.98 cc9tough
 2:12.38 yuxuibbs
 2:13.47 jaysammey777
 2:30.10 bh13
 2:35.79 IRNjuggle28
 2:41.01 thatkid
 4:01.43 Schmidt
 DNF Mikel
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:22.62 Lucas Wesche
 2:52.11 TheDubDubJr
 3:02.89 bacyril
 3:05.52 Dene
 3:21.49 bryson azzopard
 3:40.43 qaz
 4:14.06 cc9tough
 4:20.34 dinostef
 4:34.33 jaysammey777
*7x7x7*(7)

 3:38.54 Lucas Wesche
 4:03.70 TheDubDubJr
 4:27.80 bacyril
 4:35.01 Dene
 5:18.57 bryson azzopard
 5:30.00 qaz
 6:12.31 cc9tough
*3x3 one handed*(29)

 13.84 antoineccantin
 16.10 stevecho816
 17.82 Lucas Wesche
 19.10 yuxuibbs
 21.21 Cubesub1
 22.39 Tao Yu
 22.50 Lapinsavant
 23.41 mycube
 25.13 Skullush
 25.99 bryson azzopard
 26.15 TheDubDubJr
 26.29 JianhanC
 27.69 Iggy
 28.33 cc9tough
 28.68 dinostef
 30.61 Dene
 31.04 Thekubare
 31.94 bh13
 32.51 Natecuber
 33.77 qaz
 34.21 giorgi
 35.53 jaysammey777
 37.82 notfeliks
 38.29 thatkid
 38.82 Mikel
 47.60 bacyril
 48.48 Michael Giang
 1:01.04 Schmidt
 1:13.48 CyanSandwich
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:26.70 cc9tough
 1:50.64 qaz
 1:57.32 Iggy
 DNF Mikel
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(19)

 12.55 Lucas Wesche
 14.03 Tao Yu
 15.90 Iggy
 16.83 mycube
 19.64 lapas11
 20.23 MatsBergsten
 25.87 Skullush
 25.99 TheDubDubJr
 26.21 CyanSandwich
 26.89 Mike Hughey
 27.17 bryson azzopard
 27.47 Lapinsavant
 29.02 qaz
 45.96 cc9tough
 47.49 bacyril
 1:07.61 Schmidt
 DNF LostGent
 DNF stevecho816
 DNF thatkid
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(16)

 41.62 Iggy
 43.01 mycube
 51.45 Tao Yu
 1:05.80 Lucas Wesche
 1:18.00 Skullush
 1:18.18 qaz
 1:19.33 MatsBergsten
 1:20.69 CyanSandwich
 1:43.58 Mike Hughey
 2:18.97 bacyril
 2:42.58 bryson azzopard
 2:46.67 cc9tough
 3:06.38 Mikel
 4:44.79 notfeliks
 DNF thatkid
 DNF mande
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(10)

 3:23.75 Iggy
 3:39.65 mycube
 5:20.36 Lucas Wesche
 6:39.19 MatsBergsten
 7:23.34 bryson azzopard
 7:25.79 thatkid
 7:49.99 qaz
 9:28.80 CyanSandwich
13:47.00 bacyril
16:59.00 cc9tough
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

19:33.28 qaz
 DNF mycube
 DNF thatkid
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

14:00.73 Roman
32:16.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF qaz
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

13/15 (34:10)  mycube
11/12 (44:59)  CyanSandwich
9/9 (30:59)  Lucas Wesche
11/15 (40:02)  Iggy
7/9 (36:53)  mande
3/3 ( 8:07)  qaz
3/3 (14:43)  cc9tough
5/7 (59:30)  okayama
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 50.44 bacyril
 54.87 jaysammey777
 57.59 qaz
 1:15.95 cc9tough
 1:30.01 bryson azzopard
 2:47.54 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(22)

 52.83 stevecho816
 56.77 Lucas Wesche
 59.18 Lapinsavant
 1:09.17 Iggy
 1:09.26 jaysammey777
 1:09.63 bryson azzopard
 1:10.23 TheDubDubJr
 1:11.84 Cubesub1
 1:12.80 Tao Yu
 1:13.33 mycube
 1:13.99 Natecuber
 1:21.76 bh13
 1:22.33 JianhanC
 1:22.70 bacyril
 1:24.82 yuxuibbs
 1:25.43 giorgi
 1:27.65 qaz
 1:42.34 cc9tough
 2:14.86 CyanSandwich
 2:27.40 Schmidt
 2:58.99 LostGent
 3:00.90 Michael Giang
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 2:19.66 Lucas Wesche
 2:47.56 TheDubDubJr
 2:54.67 bryson azzopard
 2:56.70 mycube
 3:03.12 qaz
 3:30.41 Iggy
 3:30.92 bacyril
 3:33.81 yuxuibbs
 3:45.58 cc9tough
 4:11.43 bh13
 4:14.53 thatkid
 4:17.02 jaysammey777
*Magic*(4)

 0.99 SweetSolver
 1.07 yuxuibbs
 3.24 TheDubDubJr
 3.48 thatkid
*Master Magic*(3)

 3.51 yuxuibbs
 3.96 SweetSolver
 22.72 TheDubDubJr
*Skewb*(24)

 6.73 antoineccantin
 8.11 stevecho816
 8.13 Skullush
 8.25 Lucas Wesche
 9.58 TheDubDubJr
 9.58 yuxuibbs
 9.63 Cubesub1
 12.02 mycube
 12.20 qaz
 12.25 bacyril
 14.06 Natecuber
 14.19 jaysammey777
 15.23 Iggy
 15.55 dinostef
 17.61 cc9tough
 18.12 Mike Hughey
 18.25 SweetSolver
 18.42 SirWaffle
 18.65 giorgi
 19.10 Thekubare
 21.60 bryson azzopard
 24.09 thatkid
 26.08 Schmidt
 30.76 Mikel
*Clock*(15)

 7.83 Perff
 8.11 Natecuber
 9.70 DanpHan
 10.38 Iggy
 10.62 Cubesub1
 11.15 qaz
 12.80 yuxuibbs
 15.05 bryson azzopard
 15.99 bacyril
 16.46 TheDubDubJr
 18.72 mycube
 19.23 cc9tough
 21.26 Schmidt
 32.14 Mikel
 DNF jaysammey777
*Pyraminx*(27)

 4.48 Iggy
 4.83 Lucas Wesche
 5.56 Regimaster
 5.60 SirWaffle
 5.70 bacyril
 5.70 Skullush
 5.94 antoineccantin
 5.96 cc9tough
 6.03 Natecuber
 7.49 Lapinsavant
 7.52 bh13
 7.99 TheDubDubJr
 8.10 yuxuibbs
 8.73 giorgi
 8.92 Thekubare
 9.03 qaz
 9.43 jaysammey777
 10.65 notfeliks
 11.43 SweetSolver
 11.45 thatkid
 11.90 bryson azzopard
 12.54 dinostef
 14.35 CyanSandwich
 16.33 mycube
 17.03 Schmidt
 19.86 LostGent
 57.06 Mikel
*Megaminx*(15)

 58.84 Lucas Wesche
 1:14.81 dinostef
 1:22.07 JianhanC
 1:28.58 cc9tough
 1:30.32 Iggy
 1:32.78 jaysammey777
 1:39.79 bacyril
 1:47.56 Skullush
 1:59.22 mycube
 2:00.69 qaz
 2:08.87 Dene
 2:14.44 bh13
 2:19.21 bryson azzopard
 4:27.42 notfeliks
 DNF giorgi
*Square-1*(12)

 11.25 Lucas Wesche
 18.26 Iggy
 29.83 Skullush
 37.58 TheDubDubJr
 39.44 cc9tough
 40.98 bacyril
 44.52 bryson azzopard
 49.00 bh13
 50.96 qaz
 51.03 CyanSandwich
 1:10.88 thatkid
 4:43.36 LostGent
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

24 okayama
26 Lucas Wesche
26 mycube
27 irontwig
28 guusrs
30 RCTACameron
36 cc9tough
38 qaz
40 Mike Hughey
41 bh13
50 CyanSandwich

*Contest results*

425 Lucas Wesche
358 Iggy
327 mycube
298 qaz
269 TheDubDubJr
266 bryson azzopard
265 cc9tough
249 bacyril
207 stevecho816
204 yuxuibbs
195 Lapinsavant
190 antoineccantin
187 Skullush
180 Tao Yu
171 Natecuber
165 jaysammey777
158 bh13
150 dinostef
149 Cubesub1
147 CyanSandwich
117 JianhanC
117 thatkid
113 Dene
104 giorgi
101 Thekubare
88 SirWaffle
86 kclejeune
84 MatsBergsten
79 riley
68 Schmidt
66 notfeliks
63 Mike Hughey
56 Bindedsa
56 SweetSolver
55 DanpHan
51 Mikel
43 lapas11
42 LostGent
40 natezach728
39 okayama
35 Michael Giang
34 IRNjuggle28
31 mande
31 blairubik
28 MarcelP
27 Regimaster
18 irontwig
17 Perff
17 guusrs
17 ickathu
17 MrDemir
16 RCTACameron
14 Roman
6 ComputerGuy365


----------

